# Asus Xtreme Global Summit....



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 26, 2009)

Maybe not the best sub-forum for this but hopefully one that'll allow me to home my thread. I've been very fortunate to have won a ticket to the Asus Xtreme Global Summit this Friday in London, courtesy of Bit-Tech and Custom PC Magazine, where I'll... 



> ... get to go hands on with some of the latest technology, play some games, *quiz Asus engineers* and then take the kit home.



The important part is in bold. If you had this opportunity, what would you ask Asus' engineers? Please, no retarded comments. 

As part of my prize I have to blog the event (along with the hardware) for Asus. So questions are pretty important. If you've always wanted to be able to ask an engineer something this is your chance.

Look forward to reading your thoughts.


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 26, 2009)

Here is my question/statement:  Why is it that Phenom II procs like X2 and X3 have a very low chance of unlocking cores on your boards but that same proc put into a Gigabyte board of the 790GX/FX variety, will more than likely work without issues with unlocked cores!?  FIX YOUR UNLEASH MODE!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 26, 2009)

Why do you include useless features on your mobos but forget to include ones that help OC?

why do you insist that your boards and video cards outperform other companies products but yet you havent adopted such technology like gigabyte uses with their Ultra durable series that features 2oz copper pcb?

why cant you come up with a different color scheme every now and then? all your boards look very similar.

why havent you released the am3+ddr3+980a board you promised back in january? the ddr2 variants where released months ago.

why do i have to RMA stuff 3-5 times before you actually test it and replace it?


----------



## MKmods (Aug 26, 2009)

InnocentCriminal congrats on the cool prize

For us modders please ask them about Black PCBs (their brown ones are so ugly)

And I certainly wouldn't mind if they used my idea of locating the plugs to the backside of the mobos..


----------



## btarunr (Aug 26, 2009)

Tell them to stop cheaping out with: 1. heatsinks, 2. audio (cheap VIA audio) 3. fake redundant phases on motherboards.


----------



## pbmaster (Aug 26, 2009)

Why you only include a mere 5 SATA ports on high end boards(Like mine, Crosshair III) when other companies(Gigabyte) have as many as 10 using the same chipset?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 26, 2009)

hah!

this has turned into 

"what should i bitch to asus about?"


----------



## pbmaster (Aug 26, 2009)

Ha. Don't get me wrong, I love my board and every previous Asus board I've owned, but one can't help but wonder wtf they were thinking with some of this stuff! And many of the things we're listing can be found on other boards for less money! Come on!


----------



## btarunr (Aug 26, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> hah!
> 
> this has turned into
> 
> "what should i bitch to asus about?"



It's a little better than "what should I suck up to asus for"...you'll run out of ideas :X


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 26, 2009)

i got one...

why do you call the gtx295 mars edition "limited edition" when you made the same amount of them  as you did your standard issue vanilla gtx295 thats half the price?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 26, 2009)

MKmods said:


> InnocentCriminal congrats on the cool prize
> 
> For us modders please ask them about Black PCBs (their brown ones are so ugly)
> 
> ...



Thanks very much dude! The black PCB is one thing already on my check list, brainstorming at the moment. I'll put towards them the concept of the backside plugs.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 26, 2009)

how about the rest of our comments?

too risky?

dont want to represent the public with asshole'ish comments and questions?


----------



## erocker (Aug 26, 2009)

No complaints from me, though I'd like to see better onboard audio, especially on the higher end boards. Besides that both Asus boards I'm currently using are exceptional.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 26, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> how about the rest of our comments?
> 
> too risky?
> 
> dont want to represent the public with asshole'ish comments and questions?



I've noted them, just the negative nature of most of the comments seem as if it's more of an attack on Asus instead of coming up with something that would be interesting to talk about. 
You even said it yourself... 



			
				Fitseries3 said:
			
		

> "what should i bitch to asus about?"



... which is not exactly why I'm attending the event. It's all something for me to chew on though.


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 26, 2009)

You know, ever since I saw MK's main power plug mod for the first time I got to thinking how cool it would be if a motherboard manufacturer were to cater to the modder mindset and incorporate some sort of blade style module for the main power and ATX power plugs.

Ok, work with me here, I'm going to try to put this into words and it might not work out so well.  Imagine a set of terminals (blade like) at the edge of the MB.  Something similar to the terminals on any video or audio card where it slides into the PCI-E/PCI socket.  ASUS could include with their motherboard two different main power plugs that slide onto these blade terminals.  One plug would be oriented normal and the other would be oriented to the backside of the board.  The user would simply have to decide which plug he/she wants to use and slide it onto the MB.  It would be easy enough to shape the blade with a notch that prevents either plug from being inserted backwards.  There could also be some method of securing the plug to the MB to prevent it from coming off... heck, it could be bolted on with a bracket of sorts.

This is an idea you should present to the engineers.  It would be a feature no other MB on the market has yet.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 26, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> You know, ever since I saw MK's main power plug mod for the first time I got to thinking how cool it would be if a motherboard manufacturer were to cater to the modder mindset and incorporate some sort of blade style module for the main power and ATX power plugs.
> 
> Ok, work with me here, I'm going to try to put this into words and it might not work out so well.  Imagine a set of terminals (blade like) at the edge of the MB.  Something similar to the terminals on any video or audio card where it slides into the PCI-E/PCI socket.  ASUS could include with their motherboard two different main power plugs that slide onto these blade terminals.  One plug would be oriented normal and the other would be oriented to the backside of the board.  The user would simply have to decide which plug he/she wants to use and slide it onto the MB.  It would be easy enough to shape the blade with a notch that prevents either plug from being inserted backwards.  There could also be some method of securing the plug to the MB to prevent it from coming off... heck, it could be bolted on with a bracket of sorts.
> 
> This is an idea you should present to the engineers.  It would be a feature no other MB on the market has yet.



Thanks for the input - another winner of the competition won by suggesting something similar, well, power related. He suggested about having the 24pin & 4/8pin ATX connectors at right angles so that it can aid better cable management. Your suggestion, along with MK's has got me thinking....


----------



## steelkane (Aug 27, 2009)

I would like to see the Front audio header along the bottom, 
a built in OS for testing & trouble shooting, could be a flavor of linux. 
a tec on the heat sinks for better cooling.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 27, 2009)

steelkane said:


> I would like to see the Front audio header along the bottom



Is it not already?



			
				steelkane said:
			
		

> a built in OS for testing & trouble shooting, could be a flavor of linux.



They've already done something like this with the Express Gate/Slashtop - that's something I'm quite eager to see if they've improved upon and one of my questions will be if it'll feature on all up coming boards or if it's only saved for the enthusiast.



			
				steelkane said:
			
		

> a tec on the heat sinks for better cooling.



^^


----------

